# any one going to rockymountan furcon ?



## draka (Jan 28, 2011)

i was jw if any one is planing on going this year because it is going to be my first con and it would be grate if knew a few people


----------



## WingDog (Jan 28, 2011)

lolz I just posted something the other day about finding others in Colorado to go to the con with. It's going to be my first con as well, and don't want to go alone : )

Someone gave me the tip of going to the RMFC website and posting on the forums there for better luck.


----------



## GatodeCafe (Feb 1, 2011)

lol maybe.


----------



## DocAnubis (Feb 25, 2011)

me and my roommate will be going


----------



## Pine (Mar 12, 2011)

My room mate and I are planning a road trip and we want to go to a fur con. The three main ones on my list are MWFF, AC, and RMFC. Right now we are looking at MFF, AC is not likely, but RMFC is possible because it is the closest one to us.


----------



## Ralley (Mar 14, 2011)

I go every year since I know a few of the core staff members.  I've also managed to wrangle my roommate into going but she's usually there to sell art and socialize with other artists.  It's a small con but it's getting bigger.  Send me a message beforehand, we can meet at the bar or something and share a drink.


----------



## gdzeek (Mar 14, 2011)

I'm going to try and be there


----------



## vloggah (Mar 24, 2011)

I'll be there with a few friends  I'm hoping registration peaks this year.


----------

